

WordPress Dominates Blogs, But Squarespace is Gunning For It With Version 6 - wmeredith
http://pandodaily.com/2012/04/12/wordpress-dominates-blogs-but-squarespace-is-gunning-for-it-with-version-6/?utm_source=loopinsight.com

======
CJefferson
That was a disappointingly poor article.

It seems a product no-one has heard of (a "best kept secret"), which requires
a monthly subscription, and is used by no blog of note, is going to try to
challenge WordPress. It is unclear in the extreme why it thinks it has any
chance of doing that.

~~~
slantyyz
Don't know if it's a good product or if the article is well written (I try not
to read anything from Pando) but I thought Squarespace was pretty well known.

They used to (and maybe still do, I stopped listening to TWIT) get a lot of
plugs from their sponsorship on several of the TWIT network's podcasts, which
have a pretty big combined listenership.

~~~
evan_
They sponsor many of the 5by5 podcasts- Merlin Mann's Back To Work in
particular.

------
jenius
Regardless of article quality, I'd like to mention that Squarespace is an
amazing company and absolutely deserves more attention that it's getting right
now.

I'm not an employee of squarespace, but I have been in touch with many people
who work there, and not only are they all incredibly cool people, but they
have some really brilliant designers and devs and are working on an incredible
product. Their CEO does a lot of the front end dev and is an absolute genius.

In addition, they are all about the NY tech community. I teach a free class on
web design and development (<http://skl.sh/HMoAx3>) and they have generously
hosted me free in their gorgeous office many times. That kind of dedication to
education and bringing together the tech community in NYC is really
impressive.

------
kijin
Like it or not, blogging has become a "social" thing nowadays. WordPress and
Tumblr have huge communities of users who browse one another's blogs, comment
on one another's posts, reblog random things, etc. You can't compete with that
on features alone. When you visit a random WordPress or Tumblr blog, and if
you're a blogger too, you're likely to be logged in already. That's an
advantage that can't be ignored.

If this Squarespace thing has no intention to compete with WordPress on the
"social" front, that's cool, there's nothing wrong with that. There are plenty
of individuals and organizations who just want a reliable blog at a reasonable
price and don't care about Tumblr-like features. But if that's the market
they're targeting, the article's title is misleading.

BTW, Squarespace offers a 14-day free trial. But do you seriously think a lot
of people will go through the hassle of moving their blog to a new service,
change nameservers on their domain, wait a day for the change to take effect,
try out a bunch of features, and if not completely satisfied, move their blog
away again, change nameservers again, etc. all within a span of 14 days?

~~~
michaelpinto
you're dead on — i was thinking the same thing: their mindset of going head-
to-head w developers who charge $5k for a site seems a pretty thin market -
they should be going after Tumblr rather than WordPress.

~~~
webwanderings
Even Wordpress is going after Tumblr. Do a Quantcast on both of them and see
the difference.

